

Nokita plan: Outbid Microsofts offer on Nokia to make a secure mobile platform - fekberg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbESx65M6OY

======
floridaguy
Dude is all balls and no brains. His sales pitch was that he's been to a
shitload of countries, and that someone bombed a hotel that he almost stayed
at once. His plan is to magically just start selling phones on 3 operating
systems, and have a badass launch party. All for the low low price of $5B EUR.

Seriously? This guy shouldn't be given bus fare, let alone $5B. That "Tiny
diaper for the tip of your penis" fake Kickstarter video had more imagination.

------
nirnira
This is hilarious. I love all the shots of him striding. So much purpose.

